# What's eating my Amazon sword?



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm gonna say your clown pleco. I know mine would suck holes in my swords.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Need to see pictures to say what is causing the problem.


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the plant.


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like you have an underwater caterpillar.

Notice any snails munching on the plants?


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

There's no snails in the tank I put new substrate in about a month ago. Plus my loaches would most likely take care of them.


----------



## GreenAcres (Jun 26, 2014)

My rainbow shark is an algae fiend. They seem to like a lot of vegetable matter. It could be him. My understanding is that swords don't taste very good, but maybe he has developed a taste.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

It isn't pleco damage.

Not sure which one of the other fish is causing it.

I'd suspect one of these guys:
Angelfish
Opline gourami
Rainbow shark
Cherry barb


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

Right now I'm thinking it's the angelfish or the cherry barb. Because I purchased the Opline gourami last Sunday and the damage was happening before hand.


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

I removed the angelfish and put him in a separate tank. I'll post again when a new leaf sprouts, letting you know if it worked or not. Hopefully this works!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Chadley77 said:


> I'll post again when a new leaf sprouts, letting you know if it worked or not. Hopefully this works!


Very interested to know the results of this. Looking forwards to your update!


----------



## anonrider12 (Jun 7, 2011)

cherry barb all the way, all those barb fish tend to demolish plants


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

A new leaf sprouted and was immediately devoured, so now for suspect number two the cherry barb. As before I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Definitely let us know which fish it turns out to be. 

Also, I'd love to add this photo (and any other photos of damaged plants) to the www.DeficiencyFinder.com site if you give permission? I'll give you credit for the photos as well. It is basically a resource site for various kinds of plant damage that can be seen in aquatic plants, mainly built with pictures from forum users (and of course my own photos from tests).


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive had a small school of cherry barbs in one of my tanks for almost a year. Other than picking around in some moss they've never touched a plant. I cant imagine that they are even capable of doing that kind of damage to a sword plant.


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

For sure zapins you can use the pictures anything to help other hobbiests


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you Chadley, I'll wait to hear back from you which species of fish is causing the damage before I add them to the site. 

Also, any other photos you can take of the damaged leaves would be helpful.


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe I just bought the perp red handed. It was an angelicus Botia, I'll continue to watch the plants and let you know for sure.


----------



## Chadley77 (Feb 5, 2015)

Caught*


----------

